# Belated Christmas cartoon:



## jujube (Dec 31, 2014)

I know it's a bit late, but I just came across this cartoon and had to share it:

View attachment 12411


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 31, 2014)

OMGawwwwwwwd, Hilari'ass!!


----------

